# On Christopher Walken



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2016)

Anyone who's a fan of this great actor may enjoy reading this article about him.  http://observer.com/2016/04/the-great-pretender-the-tao-of-christopher-walken/




> Mr. Walken’s career onscreen—with more than 100 film credits to speak of—has been defined by playing enigmatic characters who happen to resemble no one so much as Christopher Walken.
> 
> Long before the celebrity cameo was in vogue, Mr. Walken made a career on appearances, rather than roles. His early, scene-stealing moments onscreen, in fact, helped set the tone for the rest of Mr. Walken’s singular (and sometimes sinister) performances.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 13, 2016)

lol! I totally forgot about Walken's strip tease scene. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 14, 2016)

He is so amazing.

He is still handsome.

The movie 'Gabriel',loved it.

Pulp Fiction 
Deer Hunter


----------



## Falcon (Apr 14, 2016)

He had some weird roles.  I always liked him, though.


----------



## mattc (Apr 16, 2016)

He was the perfect casting as the enigmatic guy coming out of a coma "changed" in the David Cronenberg/Stephen King film The Dead Zone.


----------



## chic (Apr 17, 2016)

He's an excellent dancer too which many people are unaware of.


----------

